# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  FNB EFT to Capitec

## Tash1984

Good day,

Can anybody assist me?  

My husband pension fund confirmed they did an EFT on Friday 27 March 2015 before 16:00.  But still no payment has been received into his account.  Can it really take this long?  We have confirmed the payment again.  

Thank you

----------


## BusFact

Normally it doesn't but yes it can take this long. I can't recall the specifics but banks typically say that an EFT can take up to about 3 days. Each bank also appears to have a different cut off time during the day. 16:00 seems very late so Friday wouldn't count as day one. Monday would be day one and now today, Tuesday is only day two. To complicate it further, you will typically only see all of todays transaction when checking tomorrow as many transaction seem to arrive after hours. 

The short answer is when you look at your account now, you are seeing mainly transactions from day one (Monday). Up to 2 days still to wait.

When you check on Thursday morning in order to see all transactions up until the end of Wednesday (day 3), and nothing appears, then you can probably start kicking up a fuss.

Why it should sometimes take so long? Absolutely no idea.

----------


## Xplosiv

I used to bank at FNB and it could take up to 48 hours for my salary to come through from ABSA. I moved to Capitec and now my salary comes through within hours, even if payment was made in the late afternoon. (I get a text from ABSA when payment is made and then another from my bank when the funds are available, and often received the text from Capitec after 6pm.)
It is my opinion (I have no proof) that FNB keeps money in it's system for as long as possible. Multiply all those extra days by their number of customers and see how much they save on not paying interest on all that money in limbo.

----------


## IanF

When I transfer from FNB to Capitec it is normally the same day it reflects in Capitec

----------


## Justloadit

All EFT's done to other banks that took place before 16H00 are queued and done at midnight that evening, when the banking system comes into operation for the new day. The receiving bank then processes the transactions during the course of the following day. Transactions processed after 16H00 hours, get processed next day only.

Saturday is not considered as a valid banking day, so any EFTs done before 16H00 on Friday, will only appear in the receiving account on the Monday. If the EFT was done after 16H00 on a Friday, then only get processed on a Monday, and effectively should appear in the account on the Tuesday. If there is a public holiday on a Monday, then an extra day takes place.

----------


## Dave A

> All EFT's done to other banks that took place before 16H00 are queued and done at midnight that evening, when the banking system comes into operation for the new day.


Is that for payments out of an FNB account, Justloadit?

It certainly isn't the situation when it comes to payments from a Standard Bank account. There the transaction day line is at 19h00 in the evening, and Saturday transactions will reflect on that day.

----------


## HR Solutions

Fnb to Capitec is same day for me

----------


## AndyD

Same for me, Fnb to Capitec payments nearly always same day.

----------


## Pap_sak

I did an ABSA to Capitec transfer the other day - was very surprised that it went through the same day - I figured it was because Capitec piggybacked on ABSA's banking infrastructure. But interesting to hear guys are getting FNB - Capitec on the same day.

Anybody else own their shares? They have done rather well lately

----------


## Houses4Rent

More often than not it takes one day (or less). The date gets backdated so no interest is lost.

----------


## Lizz

Hi Ian, usually how many hours estimately if the eft was made from FNB before 6 am?

----------


## Justloadit

As said before, if it is done out of banking hours, it can take an extra 24 hours. Best to contact Capitec and ask them to verify the payment.

----------


## IanF

> Hi Ian, usually how many hours estimately if the eft was made from FNB before 6 am?


Hi Lizz my experience is transfer before 10am it is there by 4pm, that is based on when SMSes are received. I haven't checked online though.

----------

